# Shopping between a DK45S & DK55



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking to hopefully buy one of these units with a cab & FEL in the near future - possibly by summer.

I'm in central VA & my local dealer quoted me roughly 34k for the DK55 with cab & KL551. This was somewhat off-the-cuff, haven't really sat down to dicker yet. No quote on a DK45. He called me yesterday & said that they have a $3500 rebate on the 55 for the next couple of months.

I've heard that prices are cheaper in NC. Would someone be willing to share their pricing experience on these models? My farm where I'll be moving is in southeastern VA so a trip to NC would be no issue. I would even consider going to MD or southern PA if the price is attractive enough.

Thanks in advance. :cheers:


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Gotten 2 identical quotes of $34k for the DK55 w/FEL & cab, $30k for the 45S.

The $3500 rebate would reduce the 2 by that amount.


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, folks.


----------



## duanekeys (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm hoping the lack of activity on this forum doesn't translate into a bad decision to buy a Kioti (see my taking the plunge thread)!


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

duanekeys said:


> I'm hoping the lack of activity on this forum doesn't translate into a bad decision to buy a Kioti (see my taking the plunge thread)!


I believe they're good tractors, Duane. Have talked to numerous folks who use them in farming, logging, & construction - haven't heard any real complaints or bad stories.

I was simply hoping to get some feedback on my local pricing vs. what others had experienced. Maybe that question is taboo here.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

duanekeys said:


> I'm hoping the lack of activity on this forum doesn't translate into a bad decision to buy a Kioti (see my taking the plunge thread)!


I have owned a Kioti DK 35 going on 10 years. 
Its been great. Well built, no problems.
A co worker of mine was impressed with how well my DK was working out, so he purchased a DK 35se HST a few years ago. He is very pleased with his.


----------

